# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  شاخه های پردازش تصویر

## farf122012

عرض سلام دارم و گشایش تالار پردازش تصویر رو تبریک می گم
کسی در مورد شاخه های اصلی پردازش تصویر می دونه و می تونه در مورد بینایی ماشین برام توضیح بده منابع هم بگه ؟
این رو می دونم که شاخه های اصلی اش بینایی ماشین و فکر کنم تصحیح تصویر هست .
اگه می شه برام ریزش کنید. من می خوام یک تحقیق گسترده در این مورد انجام بدم و استارت کارم از 29 اسفنده
کمکم کنید تا کار تمیزتری انجام بدم
ممنونم

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

پردارش تصویر در واقع انشعابی از پرذازش سیگنال هستش که در اینجا سیگنال ها به صورت 2 بعدی می باشند.
ورودی پروسه به صورت تصویر و خروجی به صورت تصویر یا مجموعه ای از اطلاعات استخراج شده از تصویر می باشد.

2 فیلد Image processing و machine vision با هم فصل مشترک دارند ولی کاملاً یکی نیستند در machine vision به پروسه دریافت و آنالیز و استنتاج گفته می شود به طور مثال موتورهای جستجو نمونه بارز آنها هستند موتورها ابتدا از پایگاه داده موجود ویژگی (feature) استخراج می کنند و سپس در هنگام جستجو از محتوای خام تصویر استفاده نمی کنند.
بلکه از نتایج استنتاج بهره می برند این فیلد علاوه بر آن پردازش فضای 3 بعدی و n بعدی را نیز پوشش می دهد.
یعنی زمانیکه اطلاعات از تک فریم استخراج نمی شود بلکه n فریم اطلاعات مربوط به یک شی را می رسانند که کار با دوربین ، تخمین عمق تصویر ، vision geometric و غیره هم شامل این فیلد می باشد.

فیلد بعدی که Image بسیار به آن وابسته می باشد machine learning یا pattern recognition می باشد این فیلد بر پایه آمار و احتمالات توام با هوش مصنوعی می باشد. از جمله آنها Neural network ,Support vector machine ,principal component analysis,hidden markov model,decision tree ,boosting methood,linear discriminant analysis و دهها مبحث دیگر می باشد .

فیلد بینایی ماشین با گرافیک کامپیوتری در جهت خلاف یکدیگر می باشند در کرافیگ کامپیوتری ما اشیاء 3 بعدی را رندر می کنیم و یک projection دو بعدی از آن بدست می آوریم ولی در بینایی ماشین ما از روی تصویر 2 بعدی اطلاعاتی را استخراج می نماییم که آن را به صورت 3 بعدی projection نماییم.

از جمله کارهایی که حداقل تو ایران قابل تعریف و اجرا بوده و کاربردی شده و من تو تونا تجربه داشتم
 فیلد biometrics که شامل,fingerprint ,Iris, Face, Palm posture و چند موضوع دیگه مثل ear , Gait می باشد.
فیلد تشخیص که شامل LPR , ICR,OCR,OMR,Barcode recogniton و غیره می باشد.
فیلد نظارت که اغلب در کارخانه ها و کارگاههای صنتعتی کاربرد دارد هر گونه نظارت بر روی نوار تولید و نقاله و روبات ها می باشد.

----------


## farf122012

مطالبتون عالی بود ولی کاش منبع هم می نوشتید تا خودم هم بتونم برم دنبالش منابع کاربردی . . .

----------

